# Clean a Honda Civic Type-R Engine



## waxyclean (Sep 15, 2013)

Waxyclean clean an engine and dress it with finish.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Nsx? :d


----------



## G3BML (Nov 15, 2011)

JMorty said:


> Nsx? :d


Looks more like a k20/a


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------

